# Digitech Vocalist Live 4



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

A long time vocalist buddy of mine picked one of these up about a year ago. This has to be one of the coolest toys imaginable. It is also supposed to be able to do automatic pitch correction on the fly. I've been trying to find a way to justify owning one of my own just to be able to play with it:


----------



## Ozzey (Mar 25, 2010)

The downside to a unit like that is volume control. If your using a PA of any real size and your using that on your vocals be very mindful of your volume. If one effect setting is super quiet and you set up around that and then change to a much louder setting welcome to feedback town. (Same can be said for volume levels in recording if not used live.) I played a few shows around a guy who had a 300 when they first came out. It was a jam scenario where multiple bands ran through and we provided the PA for em all. As we provided the PA we often ran sound for the various acts as well. Man did I hate that thing. Vocal effects are generally best left alone anyhow. "Less is more." That came from somewhere funny but I can't remember where. Back to work.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

bassguitarman said:


> A long time vocalist buddy of mine picked one of these up about a year ago. This has to be one of the coolest toys imaginable. It is also supposed to be able to do automatic pitch correction on the fly. I've been trying to find a way to justify owning one of my own just to be able to play with it:


Yeah.. that is pretty cool.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I like it, anything that can make ME sing in key is a good thing...


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

I'm with you on that. Would love to have a good voice!


----------

